# Baby Isabella been sick with a fever all week and at Children's Hospital for tests.



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, my baby girl's had a fever since Christmas Day and Irene & her sister took her to Children's Hospital for a check up. Got there around 4pm and didn't get in to see a doctor till after 10pm!!! Doc was concerned about how long this fever has gone on and so she's on IV drip, having her blood tested, and they're going to collect a urine sample and do some X-rays. 

We welcomed the New Year at the hospital, which luckily we got a private room at least.

Would like to ask my BCA family to help pray for Isabella. Trying not to stress out too much until the doctors let us know what's going on. Came home to put Felicia to sleep but my baby girl is still at the hospital with Irene.

Oh yeah, Happy New Year everyone.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no anthony so sorry to hear this, if u need anything please just let me know. Hopefully is nothing serious, just a virus, lets think positive


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure everything will work out. Children's Hospital is fantastic. Hope you have good news soon. And yes, Happy New Year!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Will keep you and your baby in my prayer.


----------



## Munster Tankguy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Anthony.

My prayers are with Isabella, you and your family.

If you need help with anything at all, please do not hesitate to contact me.

All the best to you and yours in 2013.


Corwin


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, stayed up till 5 waiting for Irene & Isabella to come home, but then fell asleep. Just got up at 8:20 and they're in the other room sleeping, so I guess whatever it is was not serious enough to keep them at the hospital. Isabella has been teething and that is the initial cause of the fever, which is why we didn't worry too much. I will update this thread once Irene wakes up and I can get a real update.

Thanks again for your prayers and concern.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Them been back home is good news already


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy New Year my friend! Sorry to hear it wasn't so happy bringing it in. Hope all is fine with Isabella.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that Isabella is back home, she is such a cutie-pie! Hope that she feels better soon ...you should go get some rest too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Irene said the doctors say its a viral infection and they sent her home with some medicine. Will get more info when wifey actually wakes up after being up most of the night. Me, I'm OCD so I'll probably just stay up till I find out more info on my baby girl.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's good to hear. Nothing much you can do except to ride it out and try to reduce symptoms to make her more comfortable. That's great news. I know as a parent I find myself freaking myself out with google a little too much sometimes. But with a baby you just want to know so badly so you can help.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Really hope she gets better quickly. You have all our support Anthony!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw this Anthony. I'm glad to hear Isabella is doing well.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep the faith my friend, glad to hear Isabella is home now. As your kids grow up you will go through lots of trying times with them healthwise as well as their day to day problems in life itself. I know i have 2 kids I call them one is 40 and one is 38 but as parents we never stop calling them kids and of course caring deeply for them.
Your friend Laurie all the best for the 2013 new year.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope she is feeling better. Having 3 kids myself and making use of Childrens hospital a number of times, nothing like the run outs at 1am to it, we should be glad we have such a great hospital locally. With the exception of the security guards I've always been pleased with every single person we've had to deal with whether i was for a high and persistent fever, or when my son did a back flip off the top bunk for 5 stitches. I just wish there was more support/fund for our own childrens hospitals that everyone of us has made use of our selves or through someone they know. To often you see people to willing to support things outside of our area and neglect what is right in front of us.

Its good knowing you can rest assured she's getting looked at by people who care for well being as much as you and your wife do.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad is just a virus, kids sure gives us such a scares. Now lots of cuddles and she will b good in no time


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear all sounds a lot better. Wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Stay strong my friend, she needs a pillar of stablement right now. Isabella will be fine, and I'm glad she was released so "soon".

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Will pray for your little girl and your family for sure. Sorry to hear about the heart wrenching week you went through. Hope the new year will be all better.
That reminds me of the time my older daughter had a series of seizures 10 years ago. They X-rayed even did spinal cord fluid test and could not determine what the cause was. It was is the most heart wrenching helpless experience of my life.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well good news. My parents took Isabella home with them yesterday to give Irene a break and the baby's fever has broken and she's starting to eat and drink a bit more now. Looks like we're past the danger point but we're going to stay over at my parents for the next few days with Isabella to give our baby girl a chance to enjoy the holidays with family, since she was home sick for the past week. Thanks for your prayers and well-wishes everyone.

Anthony, Irene, Felicia & Isabella


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I am glad to hear that she is getting well.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am coming late and just in time to read the good news! So happy she is eating and hopefully over the fever now! Enjoy the rest of the holiday week with your family!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy New Year, and I'm glad to hear that she's feeling better! Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear, even if she doesnt want to eat make sure she drinks a lot of fluids


----------

